# Pull-behind rototillers?



## GROUSEMAN (Oct 18, 2001)

Has anybody had any experience with the 3 ft wide , 5 hp rototillers offered by TSC and Sears Craftsman that you can pull behind an lawn tractor?

How did it perform and would you recommend the equipment?

Grouseman


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

One of the guys at our camp had one and it worked very well. Surprising the size food plots he put in with it.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Used to borrow my neighbors. It was a 8hp 48in wide pull behind tiller. Can't remember the brand though. Worked like a charm. I tilled about a 100 ft X 100 ft section of yard to re-seed and it chewed thru the grass and roots no problem at all. Matter of fact I went over the area 3 times and actually worked the area too much as it was like talcum powder when I got done..:lol:

But it sure looked pretty.............:lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I used one once, an agrifab 36", I just bought one just like it Sunday.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

There is a 36" listed on Craigslist for Lansing (Blanchard). Didn't see a phone number. 

$ 500.00


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i have about 4 acres of crp land that need to be worked up so i can plant switch next year. the land hasn't been worked up for im guessing close to 15years... do you think a pull behind tiller could work up ground that tough? then theres the other issue.... 4 acres. seems like i'd need something a little larger than the 36incher.


----------



## StoneyCreekOutdoorProp (Jun 28, 2005)

sadworld said:


> i have about 4 acres of crp land that need to be worked up so i can plant switch next year. the land hasn't been worked up for im guessing close to 15years... do you think a pull behind tiller could work up ground that tough? then theres the other issue.... 4 acres. seems like i'd need something a little larger than the 36incher.


Before you think about tilling.........I would wait until this late summer or early fall and spray the existing vegetation then late next winter or early spring burn those 4 acres. That will get rid of most if not all of the trash. At that point analyze how much of a sod layer you have (the layer of earth that is full of roots). If there is a lot of sod then you will need to till, if not you could no till in your switch. My 6 foot rototiller will do an average of 1.5 acres per hour, so you are looking at 3 hours for 1.5 acres on your 36".


----------

